# American Hospital



## VinnyZ (Oct 14, 2011)

I fell and dislocated my arm a few weeks back. My arm was locked (could not move it in any way), felt like it was broken, I can tell you it was painful. Took a taxi to the American Hospital, where I found the staff of the emergency room friendly, understanding, and professional. :clap


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear that happened to you but glad to hear they fixed you up. A co worker has a recurring shoulder/arm issue and has been to a few emergency rooms but found the american was the easiest with our insurance for emergency visits. In and out with out a fuss and they always reset it with kindness and concern. 

Side note. Americans shouldnt think this is an american hospital as I have never seen an american there.


----------

